# Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Februar 2006)

Moin,
Ich bin seid jahren ein begeisteter Pilkangler.Mal mit mehr,und mal mit weniger Erfolg.Ich fische meistens das "ganze" Progrann durch(Pilker+1 Jig,Pilker-solo,oder Pilker-ohne Drilling und 2 Jigs)
In den letzten Monaten lese ich hier immer öfter,das Ihr mit Gufis vom Kutter aus auf Dorsch fischt.Nun zu meiner Frage: Ist das eine Modeerscheinung oder bringt das wirklich was.Wann setzt Ihr den Gufi ein-welche Farben und welche Köpfe benutzt Ihr?Benutzt Ihr den Gufi in der An oder Abdrift??

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Antworten#6 

Mfg: Stefan#h #h


----------



## micha_2 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ich hatte sie immer mit inne Kiste, aber nie ausprobiert. Hab mir jetzt aber ne ganze Menge alle möglichen Farben gekauft, und Sonnabend wird auf'n longtourn mit der Forelle brobiert. Erfahrungen meld ich


----------



## Hardi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Moin Dorsch888,
falls Du die Möglichkeit hast auf einem Kutter über die "Kippe" zu angeln und der Meinung bist mit der konventionellen Art oder Jigs nicht genug zu fangen, kann ich Dir empfehlen den Gufi mal zu versuchen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

aha,und was für köpfe nimmst du-welche form und grammatur-wie groß sollten die gufis sein-welche farben bevorzugst du?
hast du,wenn du auf der "kippe" angelst mit pilker-solo nicht den gleichen erfolg?


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Moin Moin ,
hab meinen Gufi ( schwarz/rot) mit einem schicken gelben Jigkopp von 80 g versehen . Denn lasse ich nur so leicht über den Grund mit klienen Zupfern hobbeln . Beim Kleinboot angeln von Neustadt aus letzten Herbst war es klasse .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Hardi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Möchte mal auf das Fischen vom Kutter eingehen. Vom Kleinboot aus hast Du eher mehr Möglichkeiten ...:q 
Ich bin der Meinung das ich den Fisch in über 90 pct der Fälle beim Pilken oder Jiggen fange.
Habe letztes Jahr, auf einer meiner wenigen Kuttertouren, mit Gufi geangelt. 3.er vom Bug aus, Steuerbord, 17 Meter Tiefe, gute Drift, der Dorsch beißt bei mir gut auf Standard-Montage. Die Drift und der Strom werden weniger, der Dorsch beißt auf dunkle Jigs. Die Dorsche beißen teilweise schon recht spitz. Heringe in den Mägen der Fische. Ich glaube 50 oder 60 Gramm Kopf, rund, Blei-natur 17 oder ich glaube sogar 20 cm Gufi Blau-Silber über die Kippe stehen lassen. Die Dorsche lutschen auf dem Teil wie verrückt rum aber beißen nicht. Bei Beginn des Einkurbelns wurde der Gufi mit dem 6/0 er Haken voll genommen. Nach der 5. Drift hört der Spuk auf, aber 5 Fische mehr im Eimer .
Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich im flacheren Wasser, wenn Krebse gefressen werden. Leichte Köpfe mit großen Jigs oder 12-13 cm Gufis über den Boden gezupft bringen Erfolg - auch Mitschiffs, falls es die Situation und die Anzahl der Mitangler erlaubt. Mir wurde gesagt, daß ich mit der "Faulentzer Methode" Angel. Habe keine Ahnung vom Süßwasserangeln. Ach ja Farbe "Motoroil-Glitter" und "Rot- oder Orange-Schwarz" sind meine Favoriten während der "Krebszeit".
Habe je nach Jahreszeit ein paar Köpfe von 17 gr - 90 gr und die Gufis/großen Jigs mit.


----------



## Hardi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Wollte noch nachtragen, das ich diesen Bleihaken and den Köpfen - zum halten der Gufis/Jigs - mit der Zange komlett abknipse. Sollte der Gufi/Jig nicht mehr halten, behelfe ich mir mit einem Tropfen Sekundekleber.
Die Farbe meiner Jigköpfe ist "BLEI"|rolleyes .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Hardy,das ist mal ne Aussage,damit kann ich was anfangen?#6 
Wenn die Dorsche "spitz beissen,dann verwende ich immer einen pilker(ohne Drilling) und binde hinter den Pilker ein ca. 25cm langes Vorfach mit einen Schwimmkopf !Hat diese Montage bei Spitzbeissenden oder trägen Dorschen nicht die gleiche Wirkung???
Mal eine andere Frage,wann verwendet Ihr den Pilker solo???;+ 


MSWBG Stefan#h #h #h


----------



## Raeuberschreck (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ich fische die Gummis meistens solo, also ohne Pilker. Mit 84g Jigköpfen (6/0 - 7/0) kommt man auch bei stärkerer Drift und tiefem Wasser zum Grund. Wenn man entsprechend große Gummis (20 cm plus) nimmt, 'sortiert' man schon mal eine Menge Dorsch-Babies aus. |supergri 

Hier gibt es übrigens einen kleinen Bericht von pechi24 zum Thema: http://www.angeln.de/praxis/meeresangeln/pechel-01/bericht.htm

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.#6 Mittlerweile kann ich mir ein Bild darüber machen,wann und wie ich Gufis einsetzen sollte!#6


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

schließe mich dem Räuberschreck an  !
am besten gefällt mir an der Gummisache das die Durschnittsgröße höher ist .... #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Moin!

Hab ein paar mal vom Kutter versucht aber irgendwie 
waren Pilker und Jigs fängiger...

Vom Kleinboot hat es gut funktioniert.


----------



## Katholm (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

HA HA mein erstes Lebenszeichen im Forum.

Ich bin vor ungefähr 10 Jahren auf den Gufi gestoßen.
Habe da im April vor Grena mit meinem Boot auf Sicht in ca. 6-8m Tiefe auf Dorsch geangelt. Da konnte man gut beobachten, wie viele Dorsche sich beim normalen Pilken vor Schreck aus dem Staub gemacht haben. 
Mit langsam geführten Gufi stellte sich der Erfolg dann schließlich ein.
In der Folgezeit habe ich vom Kleinboot fast auschließlich mit Gufi geangelt und immer wieder, auch im direkten Vergleich festgestellt, daß Dinger sehr gut funktionieren ( Abgesehen davon ,daß es so gut wie keine Hänger gibt #6).
Erst in größeren Tiefen und bei starker Drift hebt sich der Vorteil wieder auf.
PS.lane am Sonntag den 26.2.06 mit meinem Boot ( Tordalk ) in Fynshavn zu wassern, ist irgend jemand in der Nähe ?

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

bei meiner letzten bootstour hatte mein kollege mit schwarz rotem pilker15 dorsche und ich mit schwarz rotem gufi 30 !!
aufgefallen ist aber das er an anderen tagen mit pilker zwischen grossen steinen erfolgreicher war wie ich mit gummi.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Habt Ihr mal ein paar pics von den Gufis und Köpfen,die Ihr so fischt#c 

Führt Ihr den Gufi so wie beim Zanderangeln??


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70905&page=3 die twister mit denen ich fische und die gummfische zeige ich dir hier evtl. am samstag....muss noch fotos machen.


----------



## Katholm (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Vielleicht bin ich ja ein bischen BLOND aber was heißt den " pics ".

Was die Führung angeht, da reicht selbst bei leichter Drift oftmals schon die Bewegung des Bootes aus. Nur nicht hektisch mit Rute rumzappeln. Leichtes heben und senken reicht. 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## vazzquezz (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr mal ein paar pics von den Gufis und Köpfen,die Ihr so fischt#c
> 
> Führt Ihr den Gufi so wie beim Zanderangeln??



Hängt davon ab, wie Du Zanderangelst ... |muahah: 

Mal im Ernst: "Kurbel-Kurbel-Stop" funktioniert auf Dorsch hervorragend ...

V.


----------



## carassius (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Wir angeln die Dorsche wie beim Zandern.Wir angeln mit Weinroten Kopito´s
und Rundkopf Jig in der Gr.4 in gewichten von 40-60g, kommt immer darauf an wie stark die drift ist.
Ich benutze eine Gummifischrute mit enger beringung und ein Wurfgewicht von 30-70g.
Ich kann die Gummifischerei auf Dorsch nur empfehlen...........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Und welche Farbe haben Eure Köpfe-gelb????
Benutzt Ihr den GUFI in der An- oder Abdrifft???Oder ist das egal??


Nochmal nachgefragt: Wann setzt Ihr den Pilker Solo ein??


MFG:Stefan#h #h #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Nordlicht schrieb:
			
		

> hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70905&page=3 die twister mit denen ich fische und die gummfische zeige ich dir hier evtl. am samstag....muss noch fotos machen.


 

Jo,das wäre klasse,wenn Du von den Gufis und Köpfen ein paar Fotos machen würdest-und "reinstellen" würdest


----------



## vazzquezz (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

@Dorsch888: Also ich habe bisher am liebsten ´nen 10er Kopyto in Fluogelb/Rot am 50g Rundkopf in japanrot gefischt, hatte aber auch auf 50er Eriejig mit Kopyto in Orange-Schwarz meine Fische ...

Ich persönlich fische am liebsten in der Andrift, da man dann leichter fischen kann.
Ist aber Geschmackssache ... 
V.


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

@ Katholm

pics = Bilder 

@ Dorsch888
hier die pics |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

danke Nordlicht für die pics#6


----------



## MetalMen (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Hallo Leute!
Möchte dieses Jahr auch mal mehr mit Gufis auf Dorsche angeln und wollte deshalb noch fragen, ob jemand auch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Wedgetail, speziell in der Farbe Bubblegum, gemacht hat und wie ihr diese so weiterempfehlen würdet. In Norge sollen die ja oft traumhaft laufen, aber wie siehts in der Ostsee aus?


----------



## Hardi (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Der hier stammt aus dem Flachwasser - Großer Jig in der Farbe "Motoroil Glitter" auf einem 17 Gramm Kopf. Gufis in 13 cm haben wir auch in der Farbe gefischt, die großen Jigs liefen aber an diesem Tag beim Zupfen über Grund besser.


----------



## worker_one (1. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ich hab da auch noch ein paar......


----------



## carassius (1. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da auch noch ein paar......


 

Die beiden Turbo tails in der mitte sind power für Dorsch!#6


----------



## worker_one (1. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Jo, der eine hat 9 und der andere 13cm. 
Die fische ich auch am häufigsten....


----------



## Yupii (2. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, der eine hat 9 und der andere 13cm.
> Die fische ich auch am häufigsten....


Hallo Jan,
fischt Du die Turbo-tails mit dem Wackelschwanz nach unten??


----------



## sunny (2. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jan,
> fischt Du die Turbo-tails mit dem Wackelschwanz nach unten??



Wie kommst du denn drauf#c ? Der Bleikopf ist auf jeden Fall immer unten und der Wackelschwanz darüber.


----------



## dorschmaxel (2. März 2006)

*Gufy ?????*

Hallo bin neu bei euch,aber kann mir einer sagen was Ihr mit Gufy meint.?#c


----------



## worker_one (2. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jan,
> fischt Du die Turbo-tails mit dem Wackelschwanz nach unten??



Wie denn sonst?....|uhoh:|supergri

@dorschmaxel: Gufi = Gummifisch, Shad o.ä. .....


----------



## worker_one (2. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Yupii, oder bist du etwa anders rum....;+ |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Stokker (2. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jan,
> fischt Du die Turbo-tails mit dem Wackelschwanz nach unten??


 
 Quatsch mit Sosse...klar ,Schwanz hoch....


----------



## worker_one (2. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Beim Turbotail hat man es eh schon ab und zu, daß der Schwanz am Haken hängen bleibt.
Wenn er jetzt noch in die gleiche Richtung wie der Haken zeigt, hast du nur noch Tüddel....#q
Bei meinen Twistern zeigt der Schwanz generell nach unten.


----------



## sunny (2. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ja, aber nur im Ruhezustand. Sobald dat Dingen in Aktion ist, ist der Schwanz normalerweise oben|supergri . Wie im normalen Leben .


----------



## Yupii (2. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

ich glaub, es war noch etwas zu früh für mich|uhoh:
natürlich fische ich die Twister wegen der sonst Tüddelei ja auch so.#6
@ sunny: kein Kommentar von Dir dazu:q


----------



## Yupii (2. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Yupii, oder bist du etwa anders rum....;+ |supergri |supergri |supergri


ich habe Dir doch gesagt, Du sollst nicht immer von Dich/Dir;+ auf andere schließen...:q:q


----------



## sunny (2. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub, es war noch etwas zu früh für mich|uhoh:
> natürlich fische ich die Twister wegen der sonst Tüddelei ja auch so.#6
> @ sunny: kein Kommentar von Dir dazu:q




Ein Schelm, der ......!!!!|supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (3. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

sicher sind die turbos super aber ich finde viel zu weich und sie rutschen am haken.
macht ihr die turbos evtl. mit kleber fest ??


----------



## worker_one (3. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ggf. schon, aber ich finde die Turbos eigentlich gar nicht so weich. Da hab ich ganz andere "Weicheier" in der Kiste.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Jo egal welche Gufis immer einen kleinen Tropfen Sekkleber.


----------



## worker_one (3. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Jo egal welche Gufis immer einen kleinen Tropfen Sekkleber.


Na gut...|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Moin Jan!

Hab auch ein paar Ammis die sind noch weicher als die Turbos... haben zwar einen irren Verschleiss (2 Dorsche matsch) aber wenn nichts geht dann das


----------



## worker_one (3. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Manchmal muss man eben Opfer bringen :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Jepp :q :q :q


----------



## worker_one (3. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch ein paar Ammis die sind noch weicher als die Turbos...



Und was lernen wir daraus???|kopfkrat

Die Amis sind Weicheier:q


----------



## Heiko112 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr mal ein paar pics von den Gufis und Köpfen,die Ihr so fischt#c
> 
> Führt Ihr den Gufi so wie beim Zanderangeln??


ja habe ich 
das sind die Gummis die ich mitnehme nach Dänemark.







damit ich dann auch flexibel bin. Bleiköpfe sind ganz normale Jigköpfe von 25 gr bis 80 gr.

Haben unter der Eisenbahnbrücke am kleinen Belt gefangen mit den Gummis und die Kollegen in den anderen Booten, na sagen wir mal vorsichtig "haben nicht so gut auf ihre pilker gefangen". Das war dann schon der beweis für mich.


----------



## sunny (6. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

@Heiko112

Dein Dealer muss dich doch lieben, oder????


----------



## Schütti (6. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko112
> 
> Dein Dealer muss dich doch lieben, oder????


 


Ne, ne Sunny,

Heiko112 ist der Dealer |muahah: 

Sach mal, sehen wir uns jetzt eigentlich Ende April um den Sund unsere Rache spüren zu lassen |kopfkrat  :q .


Bis denn

Schütti


----------



## sunny (7. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Bis jetzt spricht noch nichts dagegen#6 .


----------



## Gast 1 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Auf der Dana ist öfters ein Angler mitgekommen, der grundsätzlich nur mit GuFi  gefischt hat. Sein Ergebnis war immer sehenswert, vor allem die Tatsache, daß er keinen Untermaßigen bei div. Ausfahrten hatte. In der Anzahl hatte er weniger Fisch, wie die besseren Angler, konnte aber beim Gesamtgewicht durchaus mithalten.
Beste Ergebnisse hatte er bei Driften unter 0,5 kn, sowie in der Dämmerung mit Leucht - GuFi.


----------



## Heiko112 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

nicht nur meine dealer . auch die Jungs von Profi Blinker. Ich denke das ich denen bestimmt schon jeder nen Mittelklassewagen bezahlt habe. Aber die Attractoren waren so gut wie immer unschlagbar. Einmal bei geringer Drift waren nur Turbo tails besser aber die kommen ja auch von denen. 

Jetzt hat sich das aber erledigt mit den Profi Blinker gummis. Die Preissteigerung dieses Jahr hat den Bogen überspannt.

Jetzt gibbet NUR NOCH andere Gummis. Die hatten wir zwar auch immer mit, aber das mit den PB Gummis ist defenetiv vorbei.#d


----------



## worker_one (7. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

@Heiko
Welche Attractor-Größe (die feuerwehr-roten) hast du denn gefischt?


----------



## Heiko112 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Jawohl die Japanroten waren die besten. puuh so um die 11 cm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

So,habe mich jetzt reichlich eingedeckt mit Gufi-ich will sie Sonntag ausprobieren,falls uns der Schnee nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht...............Montag werde ich hoffentlich positiv berichten können.


#h #h #h #h #h 
Schönes We Euch allen und bis denne Stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

 So,ich wollte eigentlich ja am We los und Gufis ausprobieren....Jungs,was soll ich sagen....Ja,Ihr habt Recht-ich bin ne Weichwurst Mir war echt zu kalt,ich habe das nun auf nächstes We verlegt....Aber dann werde ich berichten.....VERSPROCHEN


----------



## Sperber (18. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet - Meerangeln

aber was ist Gufi ?#q


----------



## kiepenangler (18. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Sperber schrieb:
			
		

> Bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet - Meerangeln
> 
> aber was ist Gufi ?#q



moin,
Gu=Gummi
Fi=Fisch
und das ergibt GummiFisch!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Mist,habe es wieder nicht geschafft zur Ostssee ........... #q #q #q :v


----------



## Ködervorkoster (20. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

An alle Gummi-Zicken in dieser Runde  #y  !   

Habe mal son bischn mitgelesen und fasse mal zusammen:
GuFi auf Dorsch passt am besten bei: 1.) ruhigerem Wetter 2.) weniger Drift 3.) Flachwasser und .... (hab ich was vergessen? Evtl. Jahreszeit??)   |kopfkrat 

Habe bis jetzt immer nur mit Pilker geangelt & 1 Gummi-Beifänger.
Dabei lief der Gummi-Beifänger (Watti-Nachbildung / farbig mit Wackelschwänzle) oft besser / fängiger als der Pilker.... obwohl ich den sogar mind. 1m vor dem Pilker (max. 10 cm Mundschnur) anbinde.
#: 
Wenn Ihr das o. g. bestätigen könnt, werde ich es mal (bei entspr. Rahmenbedingungen vor Ort) in ca. 2 Wochen testen...  Bericht folgt natürlich !!!
Wehe et klappt dann net....     |smash:


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

MMMHHH jetzt macht kein sche.. . Ich wollte mich für die Ostsee nur mit gufis eindecken. Jetzt kommt Ihr mir wieder mit Pilker und Beifänger. Man das wird jetzt aber schwierig.


----------



## worker_one (20. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Fischgesindel schrieb:
			
		

> GuFi auf Dorsch passt am besten bei: 1.) ruhigerem Wetter 2.) weniger Drift 3.) Flachwasser und ....



..........vom Kleinboot aus! Vom Kudder aus sind die klassischen Beifänger meisten besser. Aber: Ausnahmen gibbet ja immer...|supergri


----------



## vazzquezz (20. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es zwei Situationen: Dorsch frisst Krebse, oder Dorsch frisst Fisch!

Im ersten Fall : Die Dorsche nehmen am liebsten Twister (Farbe nach Tageslaune) oder kleinere Gufis (Ohne Beifänger, gerne in Orange-/Brauntönen)... -> Jiggen (zwei Beifänger mit Pilker ohne Drilling) oder 7,5er GuFi solo (so grundnah wie möglich geführt).

Im zweiten Fall: Die Dorsche stehen auf Pilker oder größere GuFis (>10er) solo 

V.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (21. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Na prima, so weit so gut.... 
Jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage: Wann frißt der Dorsch denn überwiegend Fisch und wann Krebse & Co. .....#c 

Im März / April sind die Heringe da, hier ist mir schon klar was der Dorsch gerne jagt.... #6   ... und der Rest des Jahres...??


----------



## sunny (21. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Also, nen büschen was musst du aber auch selber rausfinden . 

So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Meistens sieht man das erst, wenn man einige Dorsche gefangen hat, die die aufgenommene Nahrung wieder auswürgen.


----------



## Yupii (21. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Also, nen büschen was musst du aber auch selber rausfinden .
> 
> So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Meistens sieht man das erst, wenn man einige Dorsche gefangen hat, die die aufgenommene Nahrung wieder auswürgen.


ja, sunny steckt den Dorschen immer den Finger in den Hals|supergri


----------



## sunny (21. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ja, sunny steckt den Dorschen immer den Finger in den Hals|supergri



Wenn die Vögel die Informationen, die ich haben will, nicht freiwillig rausrücken#c , muss ich sie eben davon überzeugen|supergri .


----------



## pohlk (21. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Gufi klappt sogar von Seebrücken ganz gut, nur so als Tipp....


----------



## Esox Georg (21. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Wenn die Vögel die Informationen, die ich haben will, nicht freiwillig rausrücken#c , muss ich sie eben davon überzeugen|supergri .[/quote]
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Pass bloß auf mitter Vogelgrippe, dat geht öfter schneller als man denkt.
 
Nu mal nee Frage für die Profis unter euch :
Könnt ihr mir aber mal ne konkrete Antwort geben, was für Farben Ende April laufen bei den "Gufi`s" ?
   ..... meine beim Kutterangeln, denke mal das dann schon die Dorsche auf Hering abfahren.|pfisch:


----------



## Ködervorkoster (21. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

GuFi Gruß !
Das das Futterangebot in Sachen Hering zu diesem Zeitpunkt in der Küstenregion noch recht gut ist, würde ich es zuerst mal mit "Herings-Farbtönen" versuchen....  Blau- & Grüntöne bei hellem / silbernem Hintergrund. Son bischn rot dabei hat auch noch nie geschadet.
Nicht vergessen: Die richtige "Köderführung" ist oft entscheidender als der Farbton !


----------



## Esox Georg (23. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Danke. Ich werde mir mal parr kaufen und bei der nächsten Kuttertour ausprobieren .


----------



## worker_one (27. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

@Dorsch888

UUUUUUND....? Schon getestet?;+:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

neeeee leider nicht........#q #q #q Aber Samstag wirds zu 101% was.Da fahren wir mit der MS. Karoline raus:m 

Habe neulich was vom "Kolumbusei" gelesen-soll nen beweglicher Jigkopf sein---Kennt Ihr den???Werde Ihn mir zum We besorgen und auch testen....

Sind die Laichdorche eigentlich schon " durch".....????????


Gruß Stefan#h #h #h #h


----------



## leowar (28. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				pohlk schrieb:
			
		

> Gufi klappt sogar von Seebrücken ganz gut, nur so als Tipp....


 

mh, welche Seebrücke meinst du denn??Ich für mein Teil habe noch nicht auf Dorsch geamgelt...eher immer auf Zander an der Ostsee....
Würde mich auch mal an den Dorsch trauen...aber her von der Seebrücke weil Kutter teuer 

Sind die auch NAchtaktiv?? Welche Angel sollte man nutzen??Die Hechtangel (80 g)) oder eher die Zander nagel (max. 50 g)


Danke für Antworten


PS:Falls einer mal lust hat von einer Seebrücke an de OStsee (MV) zu angeln dann bescheid sagen!!Komme mit he he  |bla:


----------



## Makreli (29. März 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ja stimmt ist shehr teuer!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

So ich war Heute zum Pilken,und habe einige Gufis ausprobiert-Fazit-0,0 Bisse!!!!!Auf Pilker oder Jigs einige schöne Fische.....Wird aber nicht mein letzter Versuch gewesen sein..........

Bis denne Stefan#h #h #h


----------



## Makreli (1. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Also ich blib bei Pilker und Jig!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (2. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> So ich war Heute zum Pilken,und habe einige Gufis ausprobiert-Fazit-0,0 Bisse!!!!!Auf Pilker oder Jigs einige schöne Fische.....Wird aber nicht mein letzter Versuch gewesen sein..........
> 
> Bis denne Stefan#h #h #h



Wenn ich mal Fragen darf:   (...soll keine Kritik sein)

In welcher Wassertiefe, bei welcher Drift und bei welchem Seegang hast Du denn mit GuFi geangelt???
Wie hast Du den GuFi "geführt"??

Dein Fangergebnis von 0,0 wundert mich ein bischen.....  (...reine Neugier)


----------



## Makreli (3. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
Interiesiert mich auch! Nur so!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Wind 3-4
Tiefe ca. 15m
geführt wie beim zanderditschen-absacken lassen-3-4 schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen.....

gruß dorsch888#h #h #h


----------



## Ködervorkoster (3. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Danke für die Info. Bei der Windstärke und in Tiefen von ca. 15m hätte ich es nicht mit GuFi probiert. Die sind doch meist etwas zu leicht dafür und man hat deshalb bei langen Schnurbögen (mehr Tiefe) weniger "Ködergefühl"..., bzw. dat Teil kütt zu schnell vom Grund hoch (wg. d. Drift).
Ich werde es am 22 & 23.04.06 vom Kappeln / Maasholm aus auch mal antesten. Meine 3 Mitangler haben sich auch schon versch. GuFi`s gekauft.
Bericht folgt......   #h


----------



## just_a_placebo (4. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Moin! 

Meint ihr, wenn ich zu Ostern von Warnemünde mit´m Kudda rausfahre, hab ich mit Gufi und Twister ne Chance? Wollte eigentlich gar keine Pilker mitnehmen... Ich hab dafür 40-84g Bleie. Bisher war ich ja sehr optimistisch, aber wenn ich hier die Erfahrungen von Dorsch888 lese... #d #c

flo #h


----------



## Ködervorkoster (4. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

...frei nach dem Motto meiner Omi..: "Versuch macht kluch"..
Nimm einfach Pilker & GuFi mit... probier... und Berichte...  :m


----------



## Makreli (4. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Kann mann nicht auch zwei Beifänger und den ein Jig und ein Gufi und halt unten ein Pilker dran?


----------



## Ködervorkoster (4. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ich nehme beim Pilken nur 1 Beifänger. Den Beifänger ohne zusätzliches Bleigewicht, sozusagen nur den Gummi-Köder & Haken & 10-15cm Mundschnur (so leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig). Mir geht sonst (bei Weihnachtsbaum-Montagen) die "Fühlung" zum Pilker verloren. Den Beifänger montiere ich ca. 0,75m (Wetter / Wasser dunkel) - 1,0m (Wetter / Wasser hell) vor dem Pilker.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mann nicht auch zwei Beifänger und den ein Jig und ein Gufi und halt unten ein Pilker dran?




da würde ich eher folgendes probieren(hab ich auch schon gemacht)

ein beifänger,unten gufi mit 80grammkopf.am bug oder heck grade rauswerfen(quer zur strömung) absinken lassen,nix machen außer alle paar sekunden mal kurz zupfen,rest macht boot und strömung!!und das funzt


----------



## Elbfischer3 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Meint ihr, wenn ich zu Ostern von Warnemünde mit´m Kudda rausfahre, hab ich mit Gufi und Twister ne Chance? Wollte eigentlich gar keine Pilker mitnehmen... Ich hab dafür 40-84g Bleie. Bisher war ich ja sehr optimistisch, aber wenn ich hier die Erfahrungen von Dorsch888 lese... #d #c
> 
> flo #h


 
Na Flo, kannst es ja kaum noch erwarten. Hol Dir endlich Deine Pilkrute und Pilker kannst Du auch wie schon gesagt von uns mit nutzen. Beides dabei zu haben ist immer das Beste, denn dann kannst Du nach Bedingungen variieren. Keine Angst Du fängst schon Deine Dorsche (aber ich fang mehr ).

VG René


----------



## just_a_placebo (4. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

@acidflash

Gufi unten und dann noch nen Beifänger? Kann man damit sinnvoll angeln, und was muss man vielleicht beachten?



			
				René schrieb:
			
		

> (aber ich fang mehr )



Von mir aus...  Ich fang dafür die dicken!!! ;-þ


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> @acidflash
> 
> Gufi unten und dann noch nen Beifänger? Kann man damit sinnvoll angeln, und was muss man vielleicht beachten?
> 
> ...




unte ist der gummifisch in 8-13 cm mit schwanzdrilling(größe 6) an kurzer schnur und ca 50-70 cm drüber der beifänger(twister rot oder schwarz oder gemischt) an 10cm mundschnur ohne bleikopf.
ich nenn das faules angeln,auf der blauort setze ich mich dabei immer schön auf die bank und rauch mir eine dabei,rute liegt auf der reeling,der gufi schwänzelt am grund.

mußt du halt testen was grade so läuft, ich mache das  meistens wenn es nicht so toll auf pilker läuft und eh wenig beißt oder der grund nicht sauber ist(dann ohne schwanzdrilling).und etwas drift soillte schon sein,ansonsten mußte den gufi  aktiver führen(2 langsame kurbeldrehungn und wartne bis er wieder unten ist).

am liebsten ist mir immer noch das pilken,geiles gefühl wenn die dorsche beim absinken auf den pilk knallen,macht einfach mehr spass.

am sonntag wird das wieder gemacht wenns nicht laufen sollte.
denke bei dem wind aber eher mit nem 80er kopf als dem 50er


----------



## Makreli (5. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ich aheb mal ne Frage wegen Pilker-Jig          und      Gummifisch!


Pilker: Welches sind die besten Dorsch Pilker und welche Farbe für welches Wetter?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


Gummifisch:Welches Gummifisch ist der beste für Dorsch und welche Farbe für welches Wetter?|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Were net wenn jemand mir die Fragen beantwortet!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ich würd immer mal Gufis in 10-12 cm Größe und in schwarz/orange und neongelb/grün dabei haben. Köpfe je nach dem 30-60 g..... Läuft ganz gut. Achte drauf, dass die Gummifische ein hartes Gummi haben. Bei weichen Gummis hast Du nach einige Fischen nichts mehr übrig!


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

@acidflash:

 Danke für die Tips, ich werd´s auf jeden Fall auch mal mit Beifänger am Gufi probieren! :m Den Zusatzdrilling werde ich aber imho weglassen, oder beißen auch die großen manchmal so spitz? Und berichte mal von Sonntag! :q

@Sylverpasi:

Ich hab mir Kopytos geholt. Die werden wohl ne weile halten und wenn da mal einer verschleißt ist ja auch nicht so wild, die kosten ja nicht die Welt. :g

Ach ja, ich hänge mal noch 2 pix von meiner Dorsch-Gufi-Kiste an. Vorder- und Rückseite... Sagt doch mal, was ihr davon haltet. Ich dachte gerade, dass Grün-Blau- und Metalliktöne noch als Heringe durchgehen. 

Noch was zur Gufigröße: Ich habe mal in nem Artikel gelesen, dass man gerade eher größere Gufis nehmen soll. Ihr empfehlt ja eher die mittleren. Wie sehen da speziell eure Erfahrungen aus?

|wavey:flo


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Also wichtig ist, dass der Hakenbogen weit aus dem Gufi rausschaut und im letzten Drilltel rauskommt. Das sind meine Erfahrungen vom BB. Bei kleineren Haken und kurzeren Schenkeln hatte ich viele Aussteiger.....


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ich hab leider nur 6/0er Haken von Jana (TheJigmaster) bekommen. Könnten fast ein bissl klein sein für die 15er Gufies. Mit den 12ern passt das super!


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ja 6/0er sind schon klasse..... Für 12er perfekt und für 15er ausreichend.....  Dat funzt schon!!!


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Welche Farbe sollte mann haben wei welchem Wetter odeeer Drift?


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Hab ich Dir doch schon geschrieben als Du gefragt hattest....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Farbe sollte mann haben wei welchem Wetter odeeer Drift?



viele farben brauchst du nicht,denn in 15-20meter tiefe sieht ein dorsch eh nur was schwänzeln.ich fische feuerrot oder was dunkles(brauntöne etc).

@ just a placebo

in der ansicht deiner linken box auf dem bild würde ich die farben in der mitte nehmen,also diese lila mit rotem schwanz, die roten,dann die weißen und rechts die ganz dunklen.je anch licht/boden/tiefe ist eine der farben fängig.

tip1
:nehme die großen gufis aber schneide den kopf(so erste 3-4 cm) ab,dann hast du:

1.eine größere schwanzschaufel(mehr aktion) gegenüber kleineren gufis
2.den haken weiter hinten(weniger aussteiger)

und dann was dunkles dabei haben,was helles(je nach licht)
und eventuell einen gemischten(kontrastfarben),also vorne dunkel hinten hell oder sowas.
dorsche können eh nur *blaugrün-blauviolett*t sehen,der rest ist für sie mehr oder weniger hell-dunkelgrau.

es ist nur entscheidend was sie am besten sehen können gegen das helle licht nach oben bzw den grund(hell oder dunkel je nach boden) nach unten,und das fängt auch.
die 123456 farben der industrie dienen nur den verkaufszahlen,wenn man sich 3-4 farben(auch gemischt wegen kontrast) gut aussucht(wie sehen sie unten aus??) reicht das völlig aus.

aber den beifänger nicht am gufi montieren sondern 50 cm oberhalb!!
hab auch schon leute mit spinnerblatt vor dem gufi gesehn,da sind den montagen wohl keine grenze gesetzt.


schwanzdriling würd ich schon nehmen,da ich oft ganz spitz beißende dorsche  hatte,wenn sie voll reinhauen kannste den auch weglassen.
das liegt eher an deinen köpfen:
da ich nur sehr schwere köpfe mit kleinen haken habe(größe wie bei den beifängerköpfe) blieb mir nix anderes übrig als nen schwanzdrilling zu montieren.

tip 2

:grade wenn wie jetzt heringe unterwegs sind steht der dorsch auch mal gerne 1-2 meter über grund.dann mußt du einen leichetn kopf dran machen der garde noch unten ankommt,dann aber von der strömung nach oben gedrückt wird.hier ist dann wichtig zwischendurch zu testen wieweit man vom grund weg ist(schnur nachgeben und abschätzen),sinds mehr als 4 meter dann den kopf 5-10 gramm schwerer nehmen.
auch wenns gewöhungsbedürftig ist,aber dorsche beißen auch 3meter über grund(wenn ich ein leckeres schnitzel sehe geh ich auch die paar meter zum buffet sag ich da immer|supergri :q )
im gegensatz zum pilker bleibt ein gufi nämlich schön lange in der fangzone und der dorsch hat zeit hinterherzuschwimmen.


Ps:merkt man das ich heiß wie sau auf salzwasser bin,war schon über 4 wochen nicht mehr da(oder 6??),ich will wieder *PUMPEN*#: #a


----------



## just_a_placebo (6. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Danke acidflash! Das war sehr hilfreich und ausführlich! #6 Den Beifänger hätte ich natürlich nicht direkt an den Gufi geklemmt.  Fall´s ich doch Zusatzdrillinge montieren sollte, kann ich die doch mit ner Monoschnur oder Dracon festbinden, oder? Stahl wäre mit da zu schade und bei Dorschen ja auch unnötig.

Ich hatte vor mit ner 0,17er Fireline auf meiner Twinpower4000FA zu fischen. Geht das i.O.? Sollte man vielleicht ein paar Meter Monofile davorschalten? Wenn ja, wie viel und welche Stärke? Reicht auch ne 0,40er für den potentiellen Beifänger?

Des Weiteren habe ich gelesen, dass auch immer mal Mefos auf´m Kudda gefangen werden. Lohnt sich also vielleicht auch mal den Gufi bissl weiter zu werfen und im Mittelwasser einzukurbeln?

Sorry wegen der vielen Fragen, aber ich bin auch schon ganz spitz auf meine erste Kuddatour! :k


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Danke acidflash! Das war sehr hilfreich und ausführlich! #6 Den Beifänger hätte ich natürlich nicht direkt an den Gufi geklemmt.  Fall´s ich doch Zusatzdrillinge montieren sollte, kann ich die doch mit ner Monoschnur oder Dracon festbinden, oder? Stahl wäre mit da zu schade und bei Dorschen ja auch unnötig.
> Ich hatte vor mit ner 0,17er Fireline auf meiner Twinpower4000FA zu fischen. Geht das i.O.? Sollte man vielleicht ein paar Meter Monofile davorschalten? Wenn ja, wie viel und welche Stärke? Reicht auch ne 0,40er für den potentiellen Beifänger?
> Des Weiteren habe ich gelesen, dass auch immer mal Mefos auf´m Kudda gefangen werden. Lohnt sich also vielleicht auch mal den Gufi bissl weiter zu werfen und im Mittelwasser einzukurbeln?
> Sorry wegen der vielen Fragen, aber ich bin auch schon ganz spitz auf meine erste Kuddatour! :k



gezielt auf mefo kannste vergessen,ist genauso als wenn du versuchen würdest mit der rute in 100meter enfernung ein blatt papier zu treffen.|supergri 

also 40er schnur reicht dicke aus,vorschaltschur würd ich 1meter nehmen,weil flecht am grund auch schonmal aufscheuert.
also ganz normale vorfachlänge halt.für den zusatzdrillinmg ne 35er schnur.
ansonsten passt alles, 17er fireline ist ne standartschnur an der ostsee


----------



## Makreli (6. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Jojo!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (7. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit "Hakuma"-Pilkern???
Bin in meinem Angelladen darüber "gestolpert". Dieser "krumme" Pilker mit einer / zwei Ösen am Rücken und je einem Kopf- u. Schwanzdrilling müßte sich ähnlich wie ein GuFi führen lassen. Eine Mischung aus Pilker und GuFi (ohne Gummi) sozusagen.
Habe aber Bedenken, daß die beiden unten hängenden Drillinge sich gerne öfter mal am Ostseegrund festbeißen..... Außerdem dürfte der "krumme Hund" beim Absinken öfter seine Drillinge in die Hauptschnur wickeln, so schätze ich mal....
Wer kann etwas darüber berichten??? Lohnt sich ein Versuch???   |kopfkrat


----------



## Makreli (7. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Würde mich auch Interissiren bin heute auch drüber gestolbert die sehen irgent wie komsich aus!finde ich!


----------



## Esox Georg (7. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Fischgesindel schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Erfahrungen mit "Hakuma"-Pilkern???
> Bin in meinem Angelladen darüber "gestolpert". Dieser "krumme" Pilker mit einer / zwei Ösen am Rücken und je einem Kopf- u. Schwanzdrilling müßte sich ähnlich wie ein GuFi führen lassen. Eine Mischung aus Pilker und GuFi (ohne Gummi) sozusagen.
> Habe aber Bedenken, daß die beiden unten hängenden Drillinge sich gerne öfter mal am Ostseegrund festbeißen..... Außerdem dürfte der "krumme Hund" beim Absinken öfter seine Drillinge in die Hauptschnur wickeln, so schätze ich mal....
> Wer kann etwas darüber berichten??? Lohnt sich ein Versuch??? |kopfkrat


----------------------------------------------------------------------
Wenn du denn den "Vibrazock" meinst,#c 
dann kann i dir nur sagen das er bei mir in der Ostsee nich so gut ankommt. Hab ihn nur zwei mal ausprobiert und nachdem dabei jeweils bei allen meinen Nachbarn dei Ruten krumm waren, nur bei mir nich is das Ding ganz schnell wieder in sein Zuhause abgewandert! 
Will aber nach zwei Versuchen dat Ding nich gleich verbannen. Vielleicht haben ja andere bessere Erfahrungen gemacht ?!?


----------



## Esox Georg (7. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Auch so mit den zwei Ösen kannst du je nach Bedingung reagieren. Zitat:"Die den Kopf zugewandte wird benutzt, wenn man den Köder werfen und auf sich zu laufen lassen kann, die hintere Öse ermöglicht ein vertikales Pilken". Außerdem bietet Hakuma ein Einhägedraht mit Silikonringe an, was über den Pilker anstatt des Wirbels montiert wird und Verwicklungen auf ein Minimum reduzieren soll.
Probiers am besten mal selber aus !!   #6


----------



## uer (7. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Esox Georg #h 

versuchs mal mit den seawaver-lures#6  - dann klappt auch mit dem dorsch, und am besten von nem kleinen boot|supergri 

:s


----------



## Makreli (8. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Und was ist mit nem Kutter?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ich war gestern mit der ms. Sirius draussen.Leider war an Gufifischen nicht zu denken.ZU VIEL WIND 5-6#q #q 

ich werde am 29.4 wieder fahren-hoffentlich kann ich dann endlich mal mit Gufi fischen

stefan#h #h


----------



## Makreli (9. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Tja meine fahrt ist glaube ich schon abgeblassen mit der MS-Peter2 weil so ein Teppich futze noch 10Leute vom BRK dabei haben möchte und da hat er gesagt müssen 10 Leute halt runter und ich und mein Vater sind eine Person davon!!:c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c Naja dann gehe ich halt in den Forellenpuff oder an die Elbe oder an die Alster oder sons wo hin!!#q #q #q #q #q


----------



## Esox Georg (9. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Hat hier niemand anderes Erfahrungen mit dem Vibrazock o. Seawaver gemacht?|kopfkrat 
Würde mich echt mal interesieren ob sich das überhaupt noch lohnt den schwimmen zu lassen ??????
Oder hab ich bei der Pilkbewegung irgendwas falsch gemacht,
i hab den immer nur 1-2m langsam o. auch öfter etwas schneller hochgezogen und an strafer Schnur wieder absinken lassen ???#t


----------



## Ködervorkoster (9. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*



			
				Esox Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier niemand anderes Erfahrungen mit dem Vibrazock o. Seawaver gemacht?|kopfkrat
> 
> Das Bananen-Pilkerchen scheint wirklich noch nicht allzu oft "in Erprobung" gewesen zu sein... oder nie wirklich erfolgreich.
> Mal abwarten, vielleicht kommt ja noch die eine oder andere Meldung hiezu...
> |kopfkrat


----------



## chris13 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

ich hab gute erfahrungen mit den vibras gemacht...einfach rausfeuern und knapp übern grund einholen manchmal knallts echt gut darauf!!!


----------



## Makreli (10. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Ja wenn du meinst!Dann werde ich das auch mal ausprobieren!


----------



## MetalMen (11. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Hab eigentlich auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Seawaver gemacht, wenn ich ihn (anstatt meiner Jigmontage) mal gefischt habe. Vorrangig in pink oder   orange-gelb. Einfach rausfeuern und über Rute so führen, dass die Spitze vibriert und natürlich dann wieder absacken lassen. Bisse kamen meist sehr hart.   ...Ansonsten viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

So,ich habe mir jetzt einige Gufis fertig gemacht-ich werde Morgen mit nen kl. Boot rausfahren und  die Gufis mal antesten.Schlechter als das letzte mal kann es ja net werden.....#d 

Gruß Stefan#h


----------



## Makreli (15. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Soll mann da die bestimmten Hochseeangel Jigs nehmen?Also die schweren wo das Blei schon drin ist?Oder gehen auch andere Habe nicht so viel ahnug davon weil ich immer Pilke!Einfach den Pilker ab und den Jig dran oder wie?


----------



## melis (17. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

Hat jemand mal einen Gufi als Beifänger in Norwegen ausprobiert? Ich denke dabei an Pilker, anstatt einem Mak oder Jig den Gufi mit Jigkopf. 
Und wenn ja wie habt ihr den Gufi Montiert? Mit eine Öse und den Jigkopf dran oder Seitenarm?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Mit Gufi auf Dorsch??*

So,ich war gestern mit nen kl. Boot von Großenbrode los. Ich habe von 8h-16uhr mit nen Kumpel Gufis ausprobiert.Ich konnte meinen ersten Gufidorsch gegen 10Uhr landen:m .Wir haben sämtliche Farben ausprobiert.Am besten fing Schwarz-orange.Was heißt am besten....wir haben nur auf schwarz -orange gefangen.Insgesammt haben wie 11Dorsche verhaften können:m 

Am 29 fahre ich wieder mit nen Kutter raus ,und dann möchte/will ich meinen 1 Kuttergufidorsch fangen:m 

Bis denne Stefan#h #h


----------

